# Naming Links



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Just wondering....how do you name a link. What I mean is; how can you say "click *here*" and here would be the link; instead of having the actual link appear.

Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

What you want to end up with is this:
[URL-http://www.dbstalk.com/]text here[/URL]

(Using an = sign instead of a - in the line above.)

The end result is:
text here


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

If you don't remember the syntax, just type the text you wish to appear, highlight it, then click the Insert Link tool button (link with globe symbol). Type or paste the URL in the pop-up window.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

thanks guys!!!


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

This is a test

Cool it works...


----------

